# Spraying cattails question



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a small pond, just a little over an acre. The cattails along the bank have spread and there are more than we would like to have. I saw some liquid spray that should take care of them in my Jones fish farm magazine. I wanted to get others' recommendation on what chemical to use and if there is a better time of year than another to spray them? 
Thanks.....


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Straight roundup mixed with a surfactant will kill them. Cattail is very easy to kill and can be sprayed anytime while its still green.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

round up ok for the fish? i thought round up around water was a no no. ?? could be wrong


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I sprayed mine with a vegetaion killer it worked great sprayed two days in row no fish kill just a light spray on the leafy part it,ll run down the stem and there dead, cattail the favor food of a muskrat.


----------

